# Hey everyone! Look at me! i'm a douche! :D



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Original Title: "we should ban ADB from this forum ADB gets owned by c.s. Gotto"
-CP

mwahahahahaha, just wanted to check how many people read this


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

congratulations, you earned yourself a slap. :drinks:

CP

let this be an example to the rest of you. Although i'm sure none of you will make this mistake. :wink:


----------

